
Ask HN: How to take notes? - stephenheron
I seemed to have avoided taking any sort of notes for most of my professional career mostly relying on my memory. However as I get a touch older I can sense that I am forgetting certain points from meetings etc.<p>I am looking for advice on how others take notes or perhaps some good resources on note taking. It seems like such a simple skill but it is one I am definitely missing out on!<p>Thanks!
======
alexmorenodev
My daily notes:

\- Exercises I made today, with a few details (how it was going, why maybe I
failed, why maybe that exercise was so easy).

\- What I ate today and what made it good / how can I improve.

\- Money spent, what made it good / how can I improve.

\- How did I spent my free time (developed something, worked on a side
project, what did I do, what could I've made).

\- Random thoughts and ideas.

Instead of just put info there without detail, I try to "explain to myself" a
little bit, helping myself when I check them later.

Funny how it helped me a lot when I got bored. Well, if I have nothing to do,
maybe I might just check my own notes to see what I wanted to do days ago.

------
zhte415
Print the agenda of the meeting with decent whitespace between points.

Fill in agenda with points covered.

Have decent minutes, which can be as simple as a snap of the filled-in agenda
through to a list of follow-up emails. Whatever fits whatever hole. Camera
phone shot of pen marks on agenda works well; important dates highlighted and
calendar updates done to back up.

It seems incredible you take meetings without taking a record. Record meetings
are hugely useful for others around you - attended or not - to stay in the
loop in a formalised not 'do you a favour and tell you what we discussed' way.

~~~
flukus
Also fantastic when you need to CYA, you can email clients the
minutes/discussion points and ask them to agree.

------
bartcobain
Hello, In my opinion, when taking notes, the old way works better than the
digital way Step 1. Get a small notebook or notepad that you can carry around
with you. In my experience, is better if it fits in your pocket. Step 2. Start
taking any note that comes to your mind, doing drawings helps a lot. Step 3.
Bookmark your notes. Theres many ways to do this. Fold the corner of the page
or add a sticker in the top of the page. Also highlight the notes you think
are more important.

Thats all i got.

xoxo!

------
poletopole
Buy a voice recorder for meetings. I used to do a lot of handwritten notes on
my iPad as well.

~~~
nekopa
I don't know if its still available for iPad (I have the 1st iPad) but I used
to use an app called AudioNote (I think).

With this app you could record audio, and any notes you took are synchronised
to this audio. It was super useful...

~~~
thirdsun
Apps like Notability [0] do this very well these days. You can combine text,
pen and audio input, though I'm not sure if the audio is synchronized.

-

[0] [http://gingerlabs.com/](http://gingerlabs.com/)

